# Please booting, NO i don't want !!



## nikobordx (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem booting freebsd 8-current (as of today) with my new computer (as of today)
When i boot the kernel say:

run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config

And it enter kernel panic !!

I think it's firewire, is it possible ?

How can i make a LiveFS cdrom ?

Thanks in advance to everybody who respond me !
Niko.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2009)

This is much better discussed on the freebsd-current mailing list. Only developers can say anything meaningful about today's bleeding edge snapshot that will be different tomorrow.


----------

